# Help!



## prentice110 (Oct 5, 2010)

Im sick of it all and am looking for tips on the best way to sell all my stuff. I never want to do tree work for myself again I have too low of stress tolarance and way too high blood pressure. All the tips u got please! Anything I may have just ask, you pay the shipping. Lickity splitters are not 4 sale there for the great grand kids(some day). P.M. me for sales. hit this thread for advise. thank you have a nice day, please dont forget to come again!


----------



## tree md (Oct 5, 2010)

Help! I've fallen and I can't reach my beer!!! :help:

I find that beer helps...


----------



## TonyX3M (Oct 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> Help! I've fallen and I can't reach my beer!!! :help:
> 
> I find that beer helps...





Only if you have enough of it !!!!


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like a bad run of luck. I wish you well in your next venture.

*If you are not pressed for money, and no foreclosures are in sight*, see if you can sell your whole business intact, and agree to stay on for a transition period. Who knows? You might get a manager without having to loose your customers. You can get paid more than the equipment is worth, and you won't be tossing your phone number and all your customers into the wind. Beware of buyers that want to use your business to finance the purchase. If they can't pay you up front, then don't do it.

Otherwise, sell the high dollar equipment and the specialty tree equipment separately on craigs list, and try to be realistic about it's value. Save some of the lesser value and more common stuff for an auction on ebay.

*If the foreclosure is coming your way*: find a good auctioneer that does internet bidding also. You probably won't have time to liquidate stuff on the internet. Sell as much of your better & specialty equipment before the auction, so as to get a better price and not pay commissions.


----------



## TonyX3M (Oct 5, 2010)

*On serious note*

I just hate to see anybody going out of business... - I know times are hard right now - maybe doing something else for a year or so will help you to decide better- dont get me wrong- I'll be glad to buy your stuff if you decided to do so- but it does NOT give me a pleasure to see one tree service to go out of business- kinda makes me wander if we are the next.... 
Anyway wish you the best bud!


----------



## tree md (Oct 5, 2010)

I was totally joking as well. To tell the truth, I have never seen anyone who has been in it for several years be able to get out of it and move on. I certainly have not been able to. I think I would still do the work even if I won the lottery...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 5, 2010)

Go talk to Bartlett or Davey


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> I was totally joking as well. To tell the truth, I have never seen anyone who has been in it for several years be able to get out of it and move on. I certainly have not been able to. I think I would still do the work even if I won the lottery...



How to make a small fortune in the tree care business??





















Start with a large fortune.


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Thank you all so far very much!*

the thruth is this, Ive wanted out since 03. The old man was a legendary badazz who owned the chi-town area. anyone whos ever driven on a 4 lane highway or I-90 is driving on lanes we cleared. We even took down trees for the original blues brothers movie. He was 52 years old when I was born. I was in 7th grade when he retired and sold off everything but the name. He kept the name for me and my bro but my bro wasnt intrested. I started it back up in 2000 with a pick up and his old saws he kept. in 02 I got an awsome biz partner, who was an excellent sales man/estimator. I knocked it out, he kept the books and everything else. he left at the end of 04, and everything has slowly fallen apart since. I am not a people person, I never or seldom answer the phone. I absolutetley detest estimates. Oh, and I cant stand trimming either. All I ever saw as a kid was monsters falling down, (3-5 60+inchers a day) or 50 acres being cleared in a week. This residentail BS makes me wanna scream. "can you prune my crabapple?" NO! "Why not?" cuz i can knock down a $1000 dead elm 5 times in the time it takes me to do your stupid $125 trim! Point is , Ive destroyed a name that was worth $50k in 94' due to blowin people off, Im a raging drunk and I just dont care anymore. This has NOTHING to due with the economy. I just cant do headaches. when i see a guy run a saw into the dirt i wanna burn out the tree and land on his head spikes first. Back in july, the winch hook went thru the chipper. its still sittin untouched. other day the stumper chain broke . sprokets and bearings are gone appearently. Im ready to take em both to the scrap mill. My baby moved to boston, I just inherited a considerable amount of dough cuz my deceasesed dads estate finally sold in july. I aint hurtn for money, I just dont wanna work 75+ hour weeks any more. I blew my entire 20's slavin at this crap and all its givin me is gray hair and a bad back. If you read all that you deserve some rep. NOW! WHOS GOTTA JOB NEAR DAVIS SQUARE IN SOMMERVILLE MASS? dont even go there dirty cause jm blew me off. I wanna work for someone that'll let me bring my miniskid cuz i dont ever wanna drag brush again!


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> I was totally joking as well. To tell the truth, I have never seen anyone who has been in it for several years be able to get out of it and move on. I certainly have not been able to. I think I would still do the work even if I won the lottery...



Yep. The old joke goes like this:

You just won the lottery Mr. Jones. What do you do for a living?
I do tree work.
Are you going to retire now that you're rich?
I guess I'll just keep working until the money is all gone.
Phil


----------



## squad143 (Oct 5, 2010)

pdqdl gives some great advice.

Have you given this some time? Or have things boiled up and something snapped?

Before you sell, if you can afford it, take a break. Make sure this is the route you want to go. Work at something else.

Who knows, you may find yourself a new route in life, or you may find yourself coming back to tree work, which if this is the case, will be easier than having to start all over again.

Best of luck.

Must of been typing while you posted. Sounds like you've had enough. Follow pdqdl advice to get the most $ for you're stuff. 
As Confucious says: "Find a job you love and you'll never work a day in your life". Hopefully you'll find such work.


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ill never stop cuttin ! Ive got landscapers and guys I contract for beggin me not to stop but Ive been tellin em, You wanna look at my gross and my net? Oh and thats the best tree guy joke Ive heard in a long time! AND MD!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOIN WITH MY CAT!??! STAY AWAY! SHES MINE!!! PICTURES ARE 2 FOR $10!! you owe me $6 for 1 hehe im nuts


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 5, 2010)

BC WetCoast said:


> Go talk to Bartlett or Davey



They dont pay enuff and they have alot of rules against they way I do things. There crews would cry if they saw how i take em down. Theyd actualy have to work.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 5, 2010)

call arborcare tree service out of woburn mass or cambridge tree and landscape out of cambridge mass.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 6, 2010)

I know someone up here looking for equipment.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 6, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I know someone up here looking for equipment.



Care to list what equipment you're selling?


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 6, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> the thruth is this, Ive wanted out since 03. The old man was a legendary badazz who owned the chi-town area. anyone whos ever driven on a 4 lane highway or I-90 is driving on lanes we cleared. We even took down trees for the original blues brothers movie. He was 52 years old when I was born. I was in 7th grade when he retired and sold off everything but the name. He kept the name for me and my bro but my bro wasnt intrested. I started it back up in 2000 with a pick up and his old saws he kept. in 02 I got an awsome biz partner, who was an excellent sales man/estimator. I knocked it out, he kept the books and everything else. he left at the end of 04, and everything has slowly fallen apart since. I am not a people person, I never or seldom answer the phone. I absolutetley detest estimates. Oh, and I cant stand trimming either. All I ever saw as a kid was monsters falling down, (3-5 60+inchers a day) or 50 acres being cleared in a week. This residentail BS makes me wanna scream. "can you prune my crabapple?" NO! "Why not?" cuz i can knock down a $1000 dead elm 5 times in the time it takes me to do your stupid $125 trim! Point is , Ive destroyed a name that was worth $50k in 94' due to blowin people off, Im a raging drunk and I just dont care anymore. This has NOTHING to due with the economy. I just cant do headaches. when i see a guy run a saw into the dirt i wanna burn out the tree and land on his head spikes first. Back in july, the winch hook went thru the chipper. its still sittin untouched. other day the stumper chain broke . sprokets and bearings are gone appearently. Im ready to take em both to the scrap mill. My baby moved to boston, I just inherited a considerable amount of dough cuz my deceasesed dads estate finally sold in july. I aint hurtn for money, I just dont wanna work 75+ hour weeks any more. I blew my entire 20's slavin at this crap and all its givin me is gray hair and a bad back. If you read all that you deserve some rep. NOW! WHOS GOTTA JOB NEAR DAVIS SQUARE IN SOMMERVILLE MASS? dont even go there dirty cause jm blew me off. I wanna work for someone that'll let me bring my miniskid cuz i dont ever wanna drag brush again!



The best advice I can give is slow down and take inventory. Things really don't sound all that bad. Things could always be worse.. sometimes we get wrapped up in the moment and don't realize how good we have it.

Best of luck tree brother!


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 6, 2010)

Yo prentice, if you're looking for another partner, maybe give slayer a shout. He must be looking to settle down by now.. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 6, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Im a raging drunk and I just dont care anymore.



I think I figured out your problem.
Jeff


----------



## tree md (Oct 6, 2010)

OK, Although I know better, I'm going to say something here. I never try to tell a man how to handle his business or how much he should drink... As long as anyone who works for me shows up on time and does their job efficiently I have nothing to say to them...

But you cannot let a woman's actions or anything else dictate your behavior in this world brother. LOL, I almost envy you... I wish I was not so jaded that I could hurt over one like you... 

Women don't like that bro. They don't like someone who's happiness is dependent on them. And they certainly don't want to have to take care of a drunk. You need to be Johnny on the spot... Jim Dandy to the rescue and in order to do that you need to keep you affairs in order... And keep lots of spending loot. 

Hey drink a beer when you get off work... Hell drink three... Drink six but eat supper, maybe have a cup of coffee, watch the news and go to bed so you can get up early and hit it again the next day.

Believe me, it took a long time for me to learn these lessons...

Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life son. 

Best of luck to you Prentice.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 6, 2010)

tree md said:


> OK, Although I know better, I'm going to say something here. I never try to tell a man how to handle his business or how much he should drink... As long as anyone who works for me shows up on time and does their job efficiently I have nothing to say to them...
> 
> But you cannot let a woman's actions or anything else dictate your behavior in this world brother. LOL, I almost envy you... I wish I was not so jaded that I could hurt over one like you...
> 
> ...



I think I inspired you to write that. You are welcome! 
But seriously, good post. (cause I inspired you!) 
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 11, 2010)

tree md said:


> Believe me, it took a long time for me to learn these lessons...



I drank hard from 14-26 years of age, I just got tired of getting up in the morning like that, the puking and black-outs....now-adays two-three beers will get me loopy.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 11, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I know someone up here looking for equipment.



You said in your voice-mail that the 250-xp "has issues" could you elaborate?


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 11, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You said in your voice-mail that the 250-xp "has issues" could you elaborate?



The freeplay handle on the winch cracked and the hook and line got caught in a big bobcat grab of brush and was chipped. It broke a blade off and it all went threw. Got it shut down quick enough but the wheel/disk is kinda mangled. I dont know if it needs to be replaced. Same with the bearings. Oh and theres holes everywhere.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 12, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> The freeplay handle on the winch cracked and the hook and line got caught in a big bobcat grab of brush and was chipped. It broke a blade off and it all went threw. Got it shut down quick enough but the wheel/disk is kinda mangled. I dont know if it needs to be replaced. Same with the bearings. Oh and theres holes everywhere.



....ummm....I got a c-note for it.....


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 13, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Yo prentice, if you're looking for another partner, maybe give slayer a shout. He must be looking to settle down by now.. :hmm3grin2orange:




:hmm3grin2orange:

We met. and from what I've heard, his dad was the shiznet here.

all I do is prune them little crabapples and such all day, ever day....ka-ching. $$
I am slammed with it. I wear spikes maybe twice a week for the odd removal.. And now the Chamber of Commerce here is bugging me to join.
I get a removal call, and I drive straight to it. 

I thought I


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 13, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> and from what I've heard, his dad was the shiznet here.
> 
> all I do is prune them little crabapples and such all day, ever day....ka-ching. $$
> I am slammed with it. I wear spikes maybe twice a week for the odd removal..I



Two questions, Dave. WTF is a 'shiznet', and, what is 'the odd removal'?
Third, Hey!, How is it going>!
Jeff


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 14, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Two questions, Dave. WTF is a 'shiznet', and, what is 'the odd removal'?
> Third, Hey!, How is it going>!
> Jeff



snoop dog lingo drop the zne. 

odd removal means don't get very many, compared to all the pruning calls.
not much else, jeffy


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 14, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> The freeplay handle on the winch cracked and the hook and line got caught in a big bobcat grab of brush and was chipped. It broke a blade off and it all went threw. Got it shut down quick enough but the wheel/disk is kinda mangled. I dont know if it needs to be replaced. Same with the bearings. Oh and theres holes everywhere.



Yuck, Hope I never hear that sound. Good luck with everything. I'd be interested in buying something but I'm building a house soon..... Mike


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 15, 2010)

Mikecutstrees said:


> Yuck, Hope I never hear that sound.



no doubt, only thing worse is a man screaming as a rope being pulled in hooked his legs..........that sucked, another guy hit the Jesus bar. ate up a lot of good rope too.

never forget that bloodcurdling scream just like tortured metal......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 26, 2010)

Matt has a badass stumpgrinder, we picked him and the unit up the other day, and he ground a 6' burr oak stump for me in like 15 minutes............

He can run the hell out a machine, let me tell ya. he floated that grinder all over that stump.


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jesus was I embarased after you left. Dont hang around me when Im that drunk. I still feel like a stroke. Let me know if were on for saturday.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 26, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Jesus was I embarased after you left. Dont hang around me when Im that drunk. I still feel like a stroke. Let me know if were on for saturday.



well, you were drinking out of my cooler..........Saturdays mean beer and light duty anyway. 
And how did you like my groundman/hitman?:chainsawguy:
that guy is wide open, huh. A damm good rigger and saw man, perfect accomplice for the Treeslayer.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 26, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> well, you were drinking out of my cooler..........Saturdays mean beer and light duty anyway.
> And how did you like my groundman/hitman?:chainsawguy:
> that guy is wide open, huh. A damm good rigger and saw man, perfect accomplice for the Treeslayer.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hes cool, but he makes me nervous. I was waitin to say something stupid, and get my jaw broke. Him big, me little. + I cant run like I used to, and now he knows where I live. JK LOL!!!!


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 26, 2010)

with him, nothing personal. but real treeguys don't play at it..........

My company policy is simple, no pu$$ies.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 26, 2010)

MATTHEW,,lol you're cool with me.... gonna school your ass though.


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 27, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> MATTHEW,,lol you're cool with me.... gonna school your ass though.



It's been a long time since I met someone who can. I cant wait.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 29, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> It's been a long time since I met someone who can. I cant wait.



So when am i coming down  Dave does not want to pay my rates.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 29, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> So when am i coming down  Dave does not want to pay my rates.



Wish I could MAKE your rate, John........


----------



## TonyX3M (Oct 29, 2010)

Easy boys!- I am the one to make least money - I am getting payed as follows: While climbing -about 8 USD/hr
on the ground - about 5
climbing rate starts when I get into my gear- and stops when I touch the ground
:censored:


----------



## TonyX3M (Oct 29, 2010)

and I know my boss will read this and there's going to be hell to pay- but right now - I just dont give a :censored: so go ahead and sue me!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 29, 2010)

how much is rent in Estonia?


----------



## TonyX3M (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends what u want to rent- I pay right now around 300 for a dorm room- hoping to get better place in some time- but theres a winter coming upand I climbed only once in - 20C


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 29, 2010)

Try living in San Diego. Average rent for a 3 bedroom apartment here is about $1500-1600, a 3 bedroom home about $2200 a month. 
Jeff


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 29, 2010)

$400-$500/month will get an entire house in our neck of the woods. Of course, it won't be a new house, and it's not very fancy, either.

Yes. My shop is in the low-rent district.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 30, 2010)

matt brought a couple toys out to play with today, a 3120 and an 066 and we wore out a couple big cottonwood logs.....of course crowbait gets dues for a haul job from hell.....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 30, 2010)

The little dude on the left is standing on the stump to look taller!
Jeff


----------



## TonyX3M (Oct 31, 2010)

:agree2: You got helluva good eye Jeff, I wouldn't never pay attention on that!


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 31, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> The little dude on the left is standing on the stump to look taller!
> Jeff



put your glasses on old man, we're ALL standing on the stump......5' across.

HO brought out a case of beer, and man that was a fun cleanup. 2 big cottonwoods and a messy maple. I had rocked that yard the day before lowering HUGE pieces and littered the whole front yard. crowbait and his 2 young wood loading monsters moved 6 truck/16' trailer loads straight out.
matt got a few loads of rounds and spanked the stumps with his 3120 and made loadable blocks.. while we argued about chain sharpening of course......:hmm3grin2orange:
2 old school climbers on the ground and we worked them youngsters and gary too...
Thanks Matt, I miss having someone worth arguing with.

even though you are hard headed as hell and only 3o.....:deadhorse::bang:


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 31, 2010)

Slayer, it was a blast! Cant wait to do it again! And yeah, we were all standin on the stump, someone needs to pay mare attention.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 31, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Slayer, it was a blast! Cant wait to do it again! And yeah, we were all standin on the stump, someone needs to pay mare attention.



I was just messing with Dave, mare.
Jeff


----------



## prentice110 (Oct 31, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I was just messing with Dave, mare.
> Jeff



Mare? Isint that a horse? Im more like a donkey, wink wink.----We need to bring back the Illinois tree slaying thread! Looks like were gonna have some action if this works out. And to all those concerned, looks like I wont be gettin out after all, just needed to get that ##### outta my head.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2010)

prentice110 said:


> Mare? Isint that a horse? Im more like a donkey, wink wink.----We need to bring back the Illinois tree slaying thread! Looks like were gonna have some action if this works out. And to all those concerned, looks like I wont be gettin out after all, just needed to get that ##### outta my head.



I was concerned. Good to hear you worked you way through that bit of sniveling back there!

Focus on the workie, thats my theory.. all the rest will figure itself out eventually!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 31, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I was concerned. Good to hear you worked you way through that bit of sniveling back there!
> 
> Focus on the workie, thats my theory.. all the rest will figure itself out eventually!



Hell, I tell myself I am done everyday, tell my wife I am gonna kill her first too. That don't mean its true. 
My advice to Prentice would have been to chill out and eat a little shrooms if he really wanted to make the jump but I could see he was stuck in a rut for a spell.
Yeah, I'll quit tommorow.


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 1, 2010)

This economy here in Chicagoland sucks........ 
and in Caponeland, Alcohol runs deep and fast........tends to make the bad worse.:bang::bang:


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 1, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I was just messing with Dave, mare.
> Jeff



hiya Jeffy


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 1, 2010)

We let the young-uns hold the saws and look cocky for doing such a good job. 

Phil on the right rockclimbs, shows some promise and wants to treeclimb. Especially after watching me tear a couple out the frame.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 1, 2010)

and for the safety po-lice, those are special made, high speed logloading boots....not sneakers.....


----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 1, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> We let the young-uns hold the saws and look cocky for doing such a good job.
> 
> Phil on the right rockclimbs, shows some promise and wants to treeclimb. Especially after watching me tear a couple out the frame.....:hmm3grin2orange:



They must not have been working too hard. The kid's shirt is still white for chrissakes! lol Crack that whip slayer!


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 1, 2010)

oh, he worked his arse off, and finished pretty.....


----------



## prentice110 (Nov 1, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Hell, I tell myself I am done everyday, tell my wife I am gonna kill her first too. That don't mean its true.
> My advice to Prentice would have been to chill out and eat a little shrooms if he really wanted to make the jump but I could see he was stuck in a rut for a spell.
> Yeah, I'll quit tommorow.


Funny that you say that, did that 2 Fridays back, been a long time, and it wasnt a little. Ended up paralized on the floor for 2 an a half hours. I might a seen God but he wasnt pissed this time. Oh the sights! Woo! I am not young any more.


treeslayer said:


> We let the young-uns hold the saws and look cocky for doing such a good job.
> If I put my other bar on that saw, It'd be taller than him, those were 2 of the best working 18yo's Ive ever seen, and I swore off workin with kids that age years ago. We got a piss poor labor pool in this area, BELIEVE ME! Everyone wants/needs a job, but NOBODY WORKS!!! Slayer, hold on to those 2 as long as you can!


----------



## prentice110 (Nov 1, 2010)

DAN, I dont know ya , but I love ya! and to the rest of ya'll, when was the last time you drove half way thru the country, stayin in high end hotels on rich arse mommy and daddy $ gettin cow and reveverse cowgirl from a smokin hot 23yo? I was stuck in a #### movie this summer! Who would want that to end? In the end I got used, she was slummin. She'd pick me up in mommies brand new mecedes and i 'd say, 'im to dirty to get in this car' and she'd say, ' no baby your just dirty enuff'. Look up tara tashjian on facebook. Yeah, you'll see.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 2, 2010)

*Nice photo*

Hey I'm just a newby on this site but I ain't new to killing trees that there cottonwood those boys are standing on wood be a sucker up here in the Shuswap and what's with the huge saws for such a small tree if some ones working too hard that's why. When I first started killin' as a sapling I too thought bigger was better. But smarter is gooder.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 2, 2010)

DangerTree said:


> Hey I'm just a newby on this site but I ain't new to killing trees that there cottonwood those boys are standing on wood be a sucker up here in the Shuswap and what's with the huge saws for such a small tree if some ones working too hard that's why. When I first started killin' as a sapling I too thought bigger was better. But smarter is gooder.



Every tree in the PNW is taller, wider and fatter; and the groundies have to go up hill to the chipper...both ways.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah both ways like the time we had to clear a ridge line for a cell shot only one way to haul -up! But seriously here at the Adams river basin we have true monsters in the rottonwood department. Some are 200' + and D8s are needed to safely pull em' over. These are true house crusher 9000 trees, full of water you need rain gear to cut em' down, and they are some heavy!! They exist on Indian land that was diverted swamp so they could lease the land along the lake to non natives.We have also taken down some monster Bull pine in the 5' + range due to beetle kill. Sad to see them fall they were heritage trees. I have pics when I find em' I'll post em". I'll send photos of the rottonwoods asswell when I find em'. I know what you mean though my saws bigger than yours na na na na na.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 6, 2010)

DangerTree said:


> I know what you mean though my saws bigger than yours na na na na na.





I have a 385 for stumps and bucking but-logs. anything bigger than 36 inches is a waste, and that gets in the way more often then not. 

I do have some picts from this summer of me up in a willow, chunking limbs out with it  for us that 8ft but was a monster.


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like a good time


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 7, 2010)

DangerTree said:


> Hey I'm just a newby on this site but I ain't new to killing trees that there cottonwood those boys are standing on wood be a sucker up here in the Shuswap and what's with the huge saws for such a small tree if some ones working too hard that's why. When I first started killin' as a sapling I too thought bigger was better. But smarter is gooder.



and where are these big trees of yours, in the woods? or over houses and power lines like ours. 

of course they're bigger there. that 44" saw was for 1 stump cut, I do all my felling with a 460 and a 28" bar. 

post some pics, I'd like to see (but not cut) some monster cottonwoods. they suck to rig out.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah! Slayer jumped in! Maybe this could get good. Big trees? Who got big tree's? Hahaha.
Jeff


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 7, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> and where are these big trees of yours, in the woods? or over houses and power lines like ours.
> 
> of course they're bigger there. that 44" saw was for 1 stump cut, I do all my felling with a 460 and a 28" bar.
> 
> post some pics, I'd like to see (but not cut) some monster cottonwoods. they suck to rig out.



Yeah no problem be glad too I have to go down to Scotch Creek in the next couple days to increment bore a few so I'll take some photos and post em'. We may or may not cut these down depending on their health. But most are only taken down around homes and power lines. I have dismantled a few but if we can lower power lines it is generally easier. Fortunately the power smart program by BC Hydro works with us to make things safer and easier for everybody. We don't need heroes, we just need our safety and continued employment. And by the way good lob guys.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 7, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> and where are these big trees of yours, in the woods? or over houses and power lines like ours.
> 
> of course they're bigger there. that 44" saw was for 1 stump cut, I do all my felling with a 460 and a 28" bar.
> 
> post some pics, I'd like to see (but not cut) some monster cottonwoods. they suck to rig out.



I still get fooled by big cottonwoods sometime . They grow alot between bidding and doing . IDK...somthin bout cottonwoods that they are just alot bigger when u get up there then u think . I learned to add atleast a few hundred to whatever I think the price of removal should be. $1000 removal....cottonwood...better make it $1400..


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 7, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> I still get fooled by big cottonwoods sometime . They grow alot between bidding and doing . IDK...somthin bout cottonwoods that they are just alot bigger when u get up there then u think . I learned to add atleast a few hundred to whatever I think the price of removal should be. $1000 removal....cottonwood...better make it $1400..



You got that right, Swamp monsters are very difficult to bid. I did an assessment of a 5 acre +/- lot on the waterfront not far from here. It was mostly dead and dying birch in a mixed stand of fir cedar and AC's- Big ass swamp monsters. That was two years ago they of course did not heed my advice and built a 2 million dollar house on the lot before doing the snagging. Ironically a wind storm came through this summer and grabbed onto a swampy and crushed the neighbors house! but good. I am now just about done clearing out the lot I need to take photos for billing as the clients live in Alberta. I will post a couple of those too should be funny!!! Dinners up chow


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 7, 2010)

I found a pic of a couple bull pine we just took down now I must figure out how to post em' never done it before.


----------



## prentice110 (Nov 7, 2010)

*The saws for show, climb for the dough!*



DangerTree said:


> I ain't new to killing trees that there cottonwood those boys are standing on wood be a sucker up here in the Shuswap and what's with the huge saws for such a small tree if some ones working too hard that's why. When I first started killin' as a sapling I too thought bigger was better. But smarter is gooder.



I own that saw mostly for the firewood pile. I dont like makin' cookies on a 36"+ Oak with a mid range. I pull it out every now an then to run some fresh gas thru it. It does not like sitting in the shed.


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 7, 2010)

*dumping your leftovers*

Dont know how far you are away, but if you need to get rid of your logs I am in Joliet


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 7, 2010)

*Bull Pine Just killed em'*

View attachment 157295


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 8, 2010)

*Trying to post a photo*


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 8, 2010)

*Think I gotter' figured*




Thats one of my groundies


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 8, 2010)

This was a tall tree 165' between two houses as you can see it is dying.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 28, 2012)

I miss this kind of banter on this site.


----------



## tree md (Jan 28, 2012)

Me and Matt communicated daily through this site, facebook and email. The night he passed was the beginning of the Labor Day weekend. I had stopped by a friends house and checked into my facebook on his computer. I saw where Matt had poked me but didn't respond because I wasn't on my own computer and was in a hurry and on my way to a hot date. I was also three sheets to the breeze, it being Labor Day weekend. I still have his poke on the top off my facebook page. I didn't find out until after the weekend that Matt had past that night. I'll never know if he was trying to reach out to me. It haunts me.


----------

